# Cat Food ~ What to look for?



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

When looking for a quality cat food brand what do you look for?

What four things separate a quality cat food brand from a horrible cat food brand.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I look for meat as the main ingredients in the food, preferably a few different meat sources. I like to see eggs included and organs (not to be confused with by-products, though I know those have their place in an animal's diet, just not in a highly rendered and processed one, IMO). Basically I want to see as few glutens in there as possible since these are very hard on a cat's kidneys, especially with kidney failure being the #1 killer of cats these days. You want something with a low ash and magnesium content so it's easy on the bladder and urethra. Aside from that, you just want it to be as close to what they'd eat in the wild as possible, which is meat, eggs, bone, organs, and no grains or veggies.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm new at this. I have three cats; one who gets a UTI every so often so after reading one of Rannmiller's posts a little while ago to a past thread I have switched to Wellness Core canned food (which has low ash & magnesium) - this is a new one in the Wellness cat food. I now look for foods that are low in ash & magnesium. (And, like the dog food, I'd like to know what to look for and why.)


----------

